# DS #1964: Advance Wars Days of Ruin (USA)



## T-hug (Jan 21, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-2800^^

*Note: Change Language On DS For Your Own Language (Multi5).*
*Note2: Some Languages Must Be Manually Hacked Using DSLazy Or Other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## blue99 (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, It's out! But I'm going to wait till the morning to play this.


----------



## EmeraldEx (Jan 21, 2008)

YES


----------



## Devante (Jan 21, 2008)

Now I have to beat the 1st one. ; ;

On DS that is.


----------



## FrozenOne23 (Jan 21, 2008)

YES, FINALLY!


----------



## Reduxed (Jan 21, 2008)

Holy F word, its finally here


----------



## m3rox (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(DeVante @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> Now I have to beat the 1st one. ; ;
> 
> On DS that is.



That game was tough, I gave up at the last battle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gonna have to give this one a try, just can't find it yet.


----------



## Kaos (Jan 21, 2008)

IT'S HERE!! IT'S HERE!!

*dances around the room*

There's one bad thing. There is no Hard Campaign. I want to find whoever decided to leave out the Hard Campaign and SHOOT THEM!


----------



## 754boy (Jan 21, 2008)

COOL, glad I didnt go to bed early. Now I have something to play when I get bored at work tomorrow


----------



## m3rox (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Kaos999 @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> IT'S HERE!! IT'S HERE!!
> 
> *dances around the room*
> 
> There's one bad thing. There is no Hard Campaign. I want to find whoever decided to leave out the Hard Campaign and SHOOT THEM!



Maybe it has to be unlocked?


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 21, 2008)

lol @ NFO...



			
				NFO said:
			
		

> SaveTypeÂ  .Â  Ask GBAtemp.net
> 
> NFO... www.GBAtemp.net ftw
> That is all ;-p


----------



## Kaos (Jan 21, 2008)

None of the sites I use have the ROM up yet... damn.


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Jan 21, 2008)

The Rom can be hacked into 5 different languages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://i31.tinypic.com/35am5wn.jpg


----------



## Kaos (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Kaos999 @ Jan 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > IT'S HERE!! IT'S HERE!!
> ...


Nope, a review has said there is no Hard Campaign.


----------



## adzix (Jan 21, 2008)

can't find it yet either, weird....

edit: got it.
hopefully this'll work on my good old supercard cf


----------



## gh0ul (Jan 21, 2008)

hell yes. about time. oh wait i left my DS at my parents home....nooooo


----------



## EmeraldEx (Jan 21, 2008)

Woot~! Can't wait to get this on mah G6.


----------



## Akoji (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, for people information who didn't saw the other topic, it's works on G6 on Safe Mode, but don't be surprised to see that your screen are inverted. Oh and I didn't had to hack my ROM to have the game in french, only need to put your DS in the language.


----------



## Flooded (Jan 21, 2008)

Great does this work on R4DS?


----------



## Urza (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Flooded19 @ Jan 20 2008 said:


> Great does this work on R4DS?


Yes.


----------



## adzix (Jan 21, 2008)

so, i just tested it on supercard cf
well the game works, but the screens are mixed up
my battle field is displayed in the topper screen instead of the bottom one, happens with cut scenes too (a guy's head in the bottom screen and his body in the upper one... weird)
and from what i've heard it happens on TTDS too....
dunno if it is due to the dump or the card i play it on.
uh well, maybe someone comes up with a fix


----------



## Orc (Jan 21, 2008)

Mandatory comment since I am once again part of the GBAtemp community:
Yay! I love Post-Apocalyptic shit!
I wish the world gets nuked the shit out of it soon!
I wans to be a moo-tant!

EDIT:


----------



## theman69 (Jan 21, 2008)

first of many good games to come in the near future, hopefully


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jan 21, 2008)

Why are so many post being removed?

They couldn't be stupid enough to ask for...

Nah. Nobody is that stupid.

Right?


----------



## Flooded (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(qasimh1993 @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> Where is the download button?



ADWARSDS2_YW2E00.nds


----------



## Kaos (Jan 21, 2008)

Works on the CycloDS Evolution, but the Enhanced menu doesn't work, so no Real Time Save.


----------



## Urza (Jan 21, 2008)

ALL POSTS OFFERING OR REQUESTING ROMS WILL BE DELETED.

REPEAT OFFENSES WILL LEAD TO ACCOUNT SUSPENSIONS.

PLEASE READ THE FORUM RULES LOCATED BY THE LOGOUT BUTTON.


----------



## dib (Jan 21, 2008)

They didn't waste any time getting this dumped, somebody must have picked it up on midnight release, rushed home, and uploaded it ASAP.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 21, 2008)

*Dies* Lets see if this plays any better than the first.


----------



## Kamakazie (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm running this on my G6 Lite w/o problem.  I arm7 fixed it immediately and loaded it using DoFAT.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 21, 2008)

Christ...what is up with all of the new people who only post when a ROM comes out...read the GD rules.

Anywho...works fine on M3 Real.


----------



## IBNobody (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm continuing this message from the closed topic...

AWoR is a backwards step from what we saw in AWS.

I really liked leveling up my CO's.

Leveling up units is a disappointment because:
1. They didn't follow the Neo Nectaris style of unit level-ups (all units gain EXP after battle, and there were 10 levels). DoR only rewards the unit dealing a killing blow, and there are only 3 levels.

2. Your leveled-up units don't follow you from map to map.

O'well... I'll just play the campaign mode. There's NO reason to play any of the "free" mode maps.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Finally it is out.  The best one imo is ADwars 2 hopefully this is good as that.


----------



## Lloyd14 (Jan 21, 2008)

I liked Advance Wars Dual Strike, i'm even paying it right now. 
I think this game won't be so good, no hard campagin, no tag power and you have to wait like forever to get co powers in campagin mode. But WIFI seems interesting


----------



## The_Sympt0m (Jan 21, 2008)

is it OK to start with this one and move backwards?


----------



## Harpuia (Jan 21, 2008)

WOW is all I have to say. The atmosphere and everything is awesome.

Finally, a game that feels great and plays excellent. Haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## Kaos (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> I liked Advance Wars Dual Strike, i'm even paying it right now.
> I think this game won't be so good, no hard campagin, no tag power and you have to wait like forever to get co powers in campagin mode. But WIFI seems interesting



Less CO powers = more strategy. 

That's good in my opinion.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 21, 2008)

It works on R4 latest firmware (1.15)
I'm gonna test it too with 1.13.


----------



## adzix (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Kaos999 @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Jan 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I liked Advance Wars Dual Strike, i'm even paying it right now.
> ...



i second that.

on a side note: anyone been able to fix the mixed-screen-issue for TTDS and SC FC cards?
and since it was stated that you can actually language hack this release, any info on how that is done?


----------



## imyourxpan (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(adzix @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Kaos999 @ Jan 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Jan 21 2008 said:
> ...



i agree also, the co-powers were okay, but i'm glad it isn't as huge as before.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 21, 2008)

Works perfectly on my M3 Perfect MiniSD using Soft reset, 4xDMA, Force R/W (didn't try trim rom)


----------



## King Zargo (Jan 21, 2008)

YAY, no SEKS 4 weeks!!!


----------



## adzix (Jan 21, 2008)

okay, the weirdest thing happening on sc  cf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




after the first battle scene, the screens switched to their correct order...
gonna save and load and try around if it stays in it's correct order now


----------



## Demi (Jan 21, 2008)

Works on M3 Simply latest firmware (1.11 ?), on Level 4 right now


----------



## Luinwen (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Kamakazie @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> I'm running this on my G6 Lite w/o problem.Â I arm7 fixed it immediately and loaded it using DoFAT.



So the screens aren't reversed then?


----------



## cubin' (Jan 21, 2008)

Cool game. Never played any of the Advance wars games but this one is pretty fun.


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 21, 2008)

halp D: !
i haz dwnlaoded rom but it no workiez on suprcard ds on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it wuz advanse wors.7z i chnged extnsion to .nds but it dnt show on menu of suprcard

plz halp me

soz fr bad englihs.

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just joking. I'm "acquiring" the rom right now and I can't wait till its finished.
I was thinking of bunking my lessons for the day but it seems they've all been canceled due to the results of the november exams flooding in and year 9 midterms being held 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## T-hug (Jan 21, 2008)

It seems once you have a save on your card it doesn't switch the screens.
Also to change language just set your DS to a different language.


----------



## Opium (Jan 21, 2008)

Working fine on DSTT.

I'm loving it so far. I wasn't too sure about the presentation before but now I love it. The battlefields, touch controls and battle animations are much better than AW DS. Great game so far


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Jan 21, 2008)

Everybody, remember to equip your COs into your units! After making a unit, click on them again and select CO. It doesn't use up your turn and you can still move the unit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is definetly the best game in the series, it is really balanced comapred to the last offering. I've beaten about 8 missions so far, and did a 1vs1 against the computer on a 15x15 map, it was quite challanging [but I won in the end!].


----------



## Satangel (Jan 21, 2008)

LOL that took like 30 secs till he was banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It works on 1.13 too, just for the people willing to know it


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> It seems once you have a save on your card it doesn't switch the screens.
> Also to change language just set your DS to a different language.



It don't work for all languages for examble german. We need to rename all the files


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 21, 2008)

I can confirm that it works on the SCDS1 by a clean drag-n-drop rom method (with patch options on/activated). I watched the opening video dealie, fucked around in the options screen, and connected to the Wi-Fi lobby for a good 2 minutes. Of the two music tracks I heard, I must say, it was sounding pretty sweet. 

And now, my bed calls for me... So fuck, the end of the world is gonna have to wait a little bit longer...


----------



## luigimania (Jan 21, 2008)

Supercard CF latest firmware and software:

Screens swapped until after first battle cutscene in any map after a fresh load. Then they swap back and stay that way until I power it down and restart. Weird. Saving does not make a difference.


----------



## soybean84 (Jan 21, 2008)

Just did a test run on the m3 real and everything seems to work fine so far.  Too late at night so I stopped after the opening.


----------



## phoood (Jan 21, 2008)

This thread wouldn't be complete without my presence.

FUCK YEAH.

Off to set my router to use shitty WEP.


----------



## Pitto (Jan 21, 2008)

What are the languages we can play this game? Is Japanese included? Or will the japanese version be released later?


----------



## Jundeezy (Jan 21, 2008)

SWEET! Gonna play this before I sleep and in the morning and the evening...


----------



## anocross (Jan 21, 2008)

Just a note to anyone with a G6 Lite... been playing up to the end of level 6 and then it suddenly froze on me. Froze up again after about 10 minutes fooling around in a Free Battle.


----------



## adzix (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(luigimania @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> Supercard CF latest firmware and software:
> 
> Screens swapped until after first battle cutscene in any map after a fresh load. Then they swap back and stay that way until I power it down and restart. Weird. Saving does not make a difference.



exactly the same here.
which is perfectly fine for me, doesn't bother me at all.
one battle and it's all normal til you power off, so i just won't


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 21, 2008)

Does this game play fine without the touch screen? My touch screen isn't functioning currently and I've been dieing to try this out.


----------



## Urza (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(GameDragon @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> Does this game play fine without the touch screen? My touch screen isn't functioning currently and I've been dieing to try this out.


Yes, its completely playable with just the buttons.


----------



## adzix (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(GameDragon @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> Does this game play fine without the touch screen? My touch screen isn't functioning currently and I've been dieing to try this out.



absolutely.
i play it with buttons only, don't care for touch control with this one


----------



## Cermage (Jan 21, 2008)

i prefer touch screen =D, sweet game so far, up to mission 7 =O


----------



## Shanshobo (Jan 21, 2008)

Can't find it, can't find it...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




What to do! What to do!!!


----------



## Shanshobo (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmmmm, where is my post???


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jan 21, 2008)

crap! Done a search for this game and downloaded it under the name "days_of_ruin" and it turned out that some jerk put a differnt file name on it.. its actually miami nights which is the worst game I have ever played. The only plus side is your a chick in a bikini. 

Looking forward to finding the real game


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> crap! Done a search for this game and downloaded it under the name "days_of_ruin" and it turned out that some jerk put a differnt file name on it.. its actually miami nights which is the worst game I have ever played. The only plus side is your a chick in a bikini.
> 
> Looking forward to finding the real gameÂ



We're lucky people aren't real jerks and just pad the crap out of taihen.nds.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Jan 21, 2008)

Where my usenet peeps at?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 21, 2008)

I had a really long and crappy day today, but this game just made the crap today worthwhile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the news man, I think my relationship with my DS Lite is going to improve drastically over the next few days


----------



## enigmaindex (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Kaos999 @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> Works on the CycloDS Evolution, but the Enhanced menu doesn't work, so no Real Time Save.



Now thats gay. Oh well.

Downloading it now as we speak.


----------



## IntRed (Jan 21, 2008)

What are the settings for supercard? Getting 0kb output file :s
(v2.61, 2.62)


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 21, 2008)

This improves on the original so damn much, most of my quarrels with this game have now gone.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 21, 2008)

That's earlier than I expected, I can't wait t otry it out.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jan 21, 2008)

If you have a supercard you'll get a 0kb file after you patch it, download the newest software and your set


----------



## IntRed (Jan 21, 2008)

Yep that worked MADKATZ99, thanks :-)


----------



## [Truth] (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> Where my usenet peeps at?


i´m really wondering why usenet is so f**** slow for nds roms.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE([Truth said:
			
		

> @ Jan 21 2008, 09:46 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's pretty ridiculous considering the relatively small file sizes involved


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jan 21, 2008)

I like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gonna be some kick ass MP fun!


----------



## impaLe (Jan 21, 2008)

Can someone tell me how to hack another language with DS Lazy?

I dont get it.


----------



## sTo0z (Jan 21, 2008)

Seems like they made some hardcore balance tweaks to this game, some unit damage I was counting on did not work out as planned, likewise when I thought a unit of mine was in serious trouble, he was able to survive.

I am loving the new balance and the new units though, everything feels good.

What stands out to me so far the most is the music though, the music is downright awesome.


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(impaLe @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> Can someone tell me how to hack another language with DS Lazy?
> 
> I dont get it.Â
> 
> ...


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 21, 2008)

Yey! Just started playing.. the game is more serious.. but the story is kinda stupid.. well.. I just played the first 2 missions.

Anyway.. the touch screen controls feel better.. the first DS Advance Wars game felt like a GBA game with some DS features throwed at it in the last minute.. this one feels more like a DS game.. 

Also.. the maps downloading feature is looking good.. too bad that I couldn't find any maps for download :/


----------



## Rictrunks (Jan 21, 2008)

The soundtrack is awesome. The atmosphere is great. Everything is wonderful. I loved it.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Jan 21, 2008)

Confirmed working with R4!!! 
This game is waaay better than dualstrike as the units are more balanced,
Also special note to Music which is actually half decent...
I am excited about the microphone option where u can chat with ur friends whilst playing... but i will try that feature tonight when my mates have also got hold of the game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also i find the map editor to be 29x29 squares NOT 10x10 squares like some ppl mentioned...

All in all this is defo THE game to get if you have a DS, or BUY a DS just for this game... 
My life is complete now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Just played a WFC- connected within a minute! Interface of this game is more silky smooth than i thought!! You have roughly about a minuite to make your move each turn.....

Predicted comments on this post by tommorow 300+


----------



## Doggy124 (Jan 21, 2008)

Finally, it released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I will try it tonight (after I finished tons of home work :'(  )

Another game I'm waiting is AA4 : Apollo Justice


----------



## berlinka (Jan 21, 2008)

And who was it that said the DS scene was almost dead? Who's laughing now huh? HUH?


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> And who was it that said the DS scene was almost dead? Who's laughing now huh? HUH?



erm.. WHO said that!?


----------



## luigimania (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(luigimania @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> Supercard CF latest firmware and software:
> 
> Screens swapped until after first battle cutscene in any map after a fresh load. Then they swap back and stay that way until I power it down and restart. Weird. Saving does not make a difference.



Update:
All options off (faster gameplay, dma, patch access etc) has stopped the reversed screen issue. I tested with current savegame and with completely fresh save.


----------



## tjas (Jan 21, 2008)

all in all its sounding quit promissing! When I get home I will try it


----------



## Mars (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> QUOTE(berlinka @ Jan 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > And who was it that said the DS scene was almost dead? Who's laughing now huh? HUH?
> ...


----------



## adgloride (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> And who was it that said the DS scene was almost dead? Who's laughing now huh? HUH?



I wouldn't say it was dead.  Just that we haven't had a release worth playing for a while.


----------



## adzix (Jan 21, 2008)

so i just finished mission 7, total gameplay maybe around 2 hrs.
taking my time and enjoying every bit of it.
this game improves a LOT on the advance wars formula in my opinion, and is definitely getting all my attention now.
CO powers seem to have gone, but i honestly don't miss them a bit. rather seems more balanced now, less gimmicky.
graphics are still similar when moving around, but the rest has seen serious upgrades. everything looks darker and grittier, which suits the war setting just fine. the battle animation are nice looking and fast, so you don't get tired of them that soon ( i didn't yet, tho i skip some every now and then)
music is TONS better than before, a nice mix of metal (real guitars this time, not some weird powerchord sample) with orchestral elements. one of the better ds soundtracks i've heard.
you get all the options and stuff you could ask for, online play in a lot of variations and even voice chat, pretty close to being the perfect online game.
the only thing i miss from the older games is the shop where you could buy new maps and stuff, that was pretty motivation to score high.
oh and since i read that some people find the story stupid: first of all it's way better than any AW stories before (less comic, less joking) and even it might start out not-so-exciting at first, i find it more and more interesting the longer i play. especially now that this  *SPOILER!* flower virus came into play... *EO SPOILER*..

add to that new units and new terrain types, and you're set for the best advance wars yet.
now i only wish i hadn't played through all the others so the overall experience would be a little fresher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




brrrrrring on fire emblem ds, bitches


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2008)

YAY just got it, i wonder if i can call in work sick...

Yes, Hello work, i cant come into day, because i have come down with the black death.....

Cant see it going down to well.


----------



## Jesterace (Jan 21, 2008)

It seems to work fine on my G6 lite without any arm7 fixes. Although I loaded it "safe mode".


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 21, 2008)

nice gift on this BD of mine


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(adzix @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> CO powers seem to have gone, but i honestly don't miss them a bit. rather seems more balanced now, less gimmicky.



Hmm.. You still have the CO powers such as healing and extra fire power..etc  I also like how you can actually transport your CO around the  map to provide extra attack/defense..
Personal advice read the tutorial in the menu (only takes a minuite to go through it) to familirise yourself with the changes..

Online is a blast..i thought i was good but i keep getting my butt handed to me every game!?!


----------



## Jei (Jan 21, 2008)

Jesus, it's always like that! I go sleep expecting nothing for the next day, and then in the morning there's a great release on GbaTemp's front page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't played the first one (on the Ds) yet, I wonder if they have the same charming music the Gba counterpart had...


----------



## clark2k (Jan 21, 2008)

Gonna play this one while I'm still on vacation...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My girlfriend is going to kill me


----------



## MaHe (Jan 21, 2008)

Works right off the bat with CycloDS Evolution and EZ-Flash V (in fact, I'm playing a battle with my brother right now), but it doesn't work on EZ-Flash IV, even if you use the ARM7 fix. Oh well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2008)

For people on the EZ4 grab the latest patch from the Chinese forums (I have been really bad about updating the US forums lately). It is not for AW but it works.
http://www.ezflash.cn/bbs/cgi-bin/topic.cg...pic=4414&show=0
It the thing in square brackets if you have no Chinese support on your machine.

Screens swapped it seems (same "fix" as already mentioned already) and I have not played it that far but patches usually appear fairly readily.

As much as I want to play this it is going to be a while (got everything since September and a lot of stuff before it to play first including Zelda).

Edit: Alcaholjunkie updated the DS rom list as well (I bundled a downloader with the 22 May pack):
http://romlistds.ajweb.co.uk/


----------



## Beelzebozo (Jan 21, 2008)

It's finally out ! I just got home from work and this is a fantastic night cap.


----------



## StingX (Jan 21, 2008)

Not interested really but nice to see 2008 finally start right


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jan 21, 2008)

To stop the reverse screens on SC-slot2, set patch cartridge access to off or low, no need to turn off stuff like faster gameplay ect.


----------



## Jokiz (Jan 21, 2008)

Cant get it to work on my EZflash IV (EZ4)...
Just end up with white screens...

PLZ help!

EDIT: Lol, didnt see the post up here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sorry!


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 21, 2008)

Working alright on my SC CF so far. Not sure yet if the screens are reversed, but I'll go ahead and patch it again to check.


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's a nice jpg of a promo poster for some ppl who like to have it:
(Hosted on the gbatemp picture upload space!)


----------



## densy (Jan 21, 2008)

works on DS Fire Link, so my guess is that any N-Card clone should work. Card i'm using is loaded with the latest N-Card Xmenu.

Had to set the save type to FLASH 4Mbit for it to work, otherwise i would get a saving error when booting the game. Played through the first mission, didn't notice any errors concerning flipped screens etc.


----------



## frostfire (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone up for a online duel? I'm not good, just for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. PM me if you want, with friendcode. Mine is 219167-379830 - Frostie.

Great release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, talk about fast dumping... I'll have to try this one, for sure. I enjoyed the first one, although once I had won the normal campaign once, I stopped playing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, man... "Oprime START"... WTF is wrong with you, translators? You want me to _opress_ the poor Start button? What sort of TYRANT do you think I am? "Juego con un DS"? Ehhhmmm... good for you if you play with a DS...
Seriously, this is the very reason why I don't like playing games in Spanish: AWFUL translations. Like in Zelda: PH. And now, this... *sigh*
Hacking time, I guess.


----------



## ausroller (Jan 21, 2008)

I need some help with this game. I've never played any of the older ones and they didn't bother explaining the different unit types and such in this game, so I keep getting raped. Does anyone have any links to a good guide for a newbie


----------



## Dingler (Jan 21, 2008)

My DS Lite snapped in half today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 On the fucking same day as this comes out - WHY!?!? Why must fate mock me so!!?

*buys a new DS*


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 21, 2008)

W00t! W00t!

Oh, and did I mentino W00t!

I am a HUGE fan of AW.

DAMN IT, I have to wait till I get my DS tomorrow :'(


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(ausroller @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> I need some help with this game. I've never played any of the older ones and they didn't bother explaining the different unit types and such in this game, so I keep getting raped. Does anyone have any links to a good guide for a newbie



Well, it's basically a rock-paper-scissors: some units are good against others, while weak against some others. And also, some units have "stages". Take, e.g., the tank: you have a normal, simple tank, a Medium tank and a War tank, all of which are good against other tanks, infantry units and most ground units. On the other hand, they get raped by bombers and anti-tanks. Mix and match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still, there's a sort of "mini-tutorial" in the menu. Press A during a match, you should see the option. Or you can try here. There are new units in this game, however, so almost everyone will have, at least, something to learn


----------



## slayerspud (Jan 21, 2008)

Yay for pre releases!


----------



## minger (Jan 21, 2008)

=/

This game is weird without actual experience points for skills and stuff this time around...still, its good


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank the pirate gods. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course, I used the "Arrr!" method to find this. Now to find a nice plank and parrot.


----------



## Law (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> Thank the pirate gods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget the Pirate Ship, the Cannons and the Sword.

And an eyepatch, of course.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jan 21, 2008)

Argh... can someone tell me how to force the language to English? I have my DS set to Spanish as I have "some" games I like playing in Spanish (AC, e.g.), but resetting the language each time I switch games is a real pain in the arse...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2008)

To expand on Joey Ravn above there are three main areas to an AW match (although in some games/maps they can take a back seat). The gameplay has been tweaked slightly so I can not really provide an in depth guide for this game just yet.

On top of all this (and not so present in this title so far compared to the last one) is the CO, the commander will usually have strengths and weaknesses (some good/bad with air, ground, terrain. sea, ranged weapons, tanks, infantry...) and they have powers which can do all manner of things (previous titles included new units, upgrading units (in a power/ability sense not a "physical one": everything from speed to power to range), changing weather (snow was one which slows all units save the COs), eliminating fog of war (if present), damaging certain units and even an extra go. These powers can take a while to build up (usually via attacking and being attacked) as well (an extra go power might take ages while a more basic one can be knocked out almost every go).

Units fighting:
The rock paper scissors thing forms the basis of the game is expanded a bit.

There are air sea and ground units with each type having certain units good against each other (ground have missiles which annihilate air but can not do anything to help themselves from ground or sea).
Ground and sea have ranged units. Joey Ravn already took the upgraded units bit but they cost more to put out (funds are not plentiful) and often come with limited fuel capacities and ammo.

There is also terrain: stick some infantry on top of a mountain and they gain a bonus, likewise road (while allowing nice movement: units have movement penalties on different terrain) does not offer much protection.

Buildings:
They give you money and allow you to get new units (in some cases cities only provide shelter and repair). Only infantry (in this game there is plain infantry (cheap and plentiful), mech troops (can go up against a tank courtesy of their bazooka and are a bit harder than plain infantry otherwise. More expensive and in the other games can not move as far) and new to this is motorbikes which are faster than the above two (think recon if you played a previous game). Capture rate is proportional to HP of units so keep them full if possible.

Resources:
You get funds from buildings (and tweaks to them from various CO's), these funds pay for units to be made and to resupply them (and occasionally COs use them for various things).
The other side of this is unit resources: fuel, ammo and health.
Cities/bases/airports and some units can refuel/reammo but health is a city/base and CO power thing.

The whole game requires you to balance these in order to either decimate the units of the enemy, capture their base or fulfil a certain objective (some missions give you some troops and say last 10 days).

Edit: @Joey Ravn having not done it yet I do not know exactly but from what has been said so far it kind of resembles the early Nintendogs hacks (finding the language files and replacing them):
http://ezflash.sosuke.com/viewtopic.php?t=457 (do a page search).

Hopefully someone will appear with a patch like was done for Metroid, if they have not cleared it up by the Euro release (or before if someone wants to organize it) I am willing to be a rom hacker for this (and other titles) once I get JUS off the ground.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 21, 2008)

WOW :-)


----------



## Lodis (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(theman69 @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> first of many good games to come in the near future, hopefully



That depends on whether all of these people so blatantly talking about downloading the ROM will actually buy the game or not and for the most part, I doubt it.


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> Here's a nice jpg of a promo poster for some ppl who like to have it:
> (Hosted on the gbatemp picture upload space!)


Hee hee, thanks, I'm a sucker for shit like this...


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 21, 2008)

Glad to see it a day early!! Heard that the story line is far darker/moodier(?) than previous AW. Hope this is true.


----------



## crab-scratch (Jan 21, 2008)

i like the game! maybe even better than deal or no deal. the menus/saving is smooth and fast and finally there doesn't have to be a hq or city on each map - so no place to hide, sneaky cpu!

music suchs in my ears.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, only nine pages of replies? Who'da thunk this game would garner so much attention.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, even though I think I've had my fill of strategy for a while, it's hard to pass up on something you know will be awesome.


----------



## Law (Jan 21, 2008)

This game is pretty good, although I'm only on the third level of the campaign, I'm already prefering it over Dual Strike.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jan 21, 2008)

why does this game have whatever nfo the admins like put up? the official one is http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=nds&sysid=2359


----------



## MaHe (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(iNFiNiTY @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> why does this game have whatever nfo the admins like put up? the official one is http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=nds&sysid=2359


Eum, there are multiple dumps. I got mine from somebody, who didn't even bother to release the .nfo and simply uploaded the ROM (his own dump, I believe) to RapidShare ...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Law @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> This game is pretty good, although I'm only on the third level of the campaign, I'm already prefering it over Dual Strike.



Yeah, same. It seems to have a bunch of subtle differences that I'm enjoying. Of course, I haven't gotten far either...I was playing when my son came and jacked my DS.  :'( 

Look forward to getting into this one, though. I never did finish _Dual Strike_. Just got bored with it after a while.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes that appears to be a repack of the repack of the original dump.  Looks like some sites got that one.
Who cares, I added the nfo from ludibria to avoid confusion.


----------



## evilmerlin (Jan 21, 2008)

I've tried out the first three missions so far and boy am I impressed! Graphics are far more to my liking than DS was and the I really really like the darker aspect to the story. Fantastic stuff!


----------



## Scathraax (Jan 21, 2008)

I played a few hours last night, with the leaked ROM.
Plays great, love the style.

I know how I'll be spending my day!


----------



## Artheido (Jan 21, 2008)

Great games like this deserve to be bought, not downloaded illegally (which gives the developers nothing in return).

The higher the amount of a game sold, the more likely that a sequel will be made faster.


----------



## asher (Jan 21, 2008)

i usually enjoy playing games in spanish...
i loved gears of war's translation ... crackdown's too.

but the whole humour and tone ... are gone.

i dont get it... its such a stupid translation i had to
switch to english. i know the original language its
japanese but... i dont know japanese. so english
its at least something nintendo spend money 
translating.

maybe jeremy parish will talk about this in a future
retronauts.


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Jahed @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> Great games like this deserve to be bought, not downloaded illegally (which gives the developers nothing in return).
> 
> The higher the amount of a game sold, the more likely that a sequel will be made faster.



Exactly.... 

I would rather have a few solid games than crap rushed out yearly like EA does. If 10 million people bought this game I would bet you would start seeing Advance Wars '09, Advance Wars 2010, Advance Wars 2011 ect ect.


----------



## asher (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Jahed @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> Great games like this deserve to be bought, not downloaded illegally (which gives the developers nothing in return).
> 
> The higher the amount of a game sold, the more likely that a sequel will be made faster.



dude... 

have you seen 2007 ds's sales?

even if all the ppl in this forum didnt buy a single game
in our ds lifespan .... the game would stay over pay the
developer.

im not walking with a flag that we deserve free games 
because we have no right of having them for free...
but the game market has overpriced games. if they 
could sell ds games for 15 dollars i would definetly rather
buy than download... and even with the 45 dollars price
(i live in mexico and games are more expensive here)
i have hotel dusk, mario kart, new super mario and other
4. so i do buy games...

and lets just remember that 60% of our forums are 12 year
old kids... who maybe dont have the money to buy a flash card
or maybe their parents are against piracy...

so all i ask its a fair price.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jan 21, 2008)

People, please, let's leave the "pirates" vs. "legits" discussion for other topics. We all know good games deserve to be bought, but one is responsible for one's actions, not for what other people do. On the other hand, there are many, many people that blatantly rub their ROMs on the face of the forum... I understand you may get angry, but let's not turn this into yet another wasted topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@FAST6191: Thanks for the tips, but I fear this is way beyond my NDS hacking. The most I've ever achieved so far is putting games like Mario & Sonic or DQ IV into English. You know, copying the contents of a folder into another... but this doesn't look so easy


----------



## AlexFili (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd just like to say. It's smarter to buy your stuff for the Consoles, and get free stuff for the Handhelds, because the Handhelds are easier to hack anyway.


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah, uh, people that have flash carts have to shell out money to support someone too (flash cart teams). In a way, man is supporting his fellow man both ways... *SO BE FUCKING MERRY AND PLAY THIS SHIT, BITCHES!*


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jan 21, 2008)

Now hopefully this can be a fair game that everyone can play and win, and doesn't turn into a worthless game because a bounch of drop offs with no skill.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(asher @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> i usually enjoy playing games in spanish...
> i loved gears of war's translation ... crackdown's too.
> 
> but the whole humour and tone ... are gone.
> ...


Just thought I would add on a comment about the Japanese games (first and foremost Jake (John in the Japanese release as I understand) did not have a tendency to speak in "gangsta") but then I figured this link would do it better:
http://www.romhacking.net/forum/index.php/topic,4456.0.html I know we can not hope for every localisation to be Phoenix Wright grade but sometimes it does grate.

@Joey Ravn that is all I understand this is, the batch scripts are just there to automate the process.
Depending on how it is detected it might also be a simple header hack


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> QUOTE(iNFiNiTY @ Jan 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > why does this game have whatever nfo the admins like put up? the official one is http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=nds&sysid=2359
> ...



Nope theres one dump from asian forum renamed by lots of people. However gbatemp lists scene releases, and the nfo link i pasted is the correct one.


----------



## Kamakazie (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Luinwen @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Kamakazie @ Jan 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm running this on my G6 Lite w/o problem.  I arm7 fixed it immediately and loaded it using DoFAT.
> ...



Correct, the screens are fine.


----------



## Embarko (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> Works right off the bat with CycloDS Evolution and EZ-Flash V (in fact, I'm playing a battle with my brother right now), but it doesn't work on EZ-Flash IV, even if you use the ARM7 fix. Oh well.



hmmm doesnt work for me at all when i load it up it two whtie screens...

EDIT: nvm it works, u just need to be on the latest firmware which is 1.3 BETA


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (Jan 21, 2008)

It works fine for me with the EZ Flash IV with the December 27th EZ4 dll (IIRC, or whatever the latest is).  No ARM7 fix needed.


----------



## gillman (Jan 21, 2008)

is their a possibility of creating a hard mode with hacking or something?


----------



## m3rox (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(gillman @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> is their a possibility of creating a hard mode with hacking or something?



just enjoy the game


----------



## Kosmo (Jan 21, 2008)

Best Handheld Game Ever Made...Period...Don't Even Try And Argue This Fact!


----------



## Kamgusta (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Kosmo @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> Best Handheld Game Ever Made...Period...Don't Even Try And Argue This Fact!


No it's not.
This is the best game of the best games of any handheld of the universe!


----------



## Law (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd have to disagree.

It is a very good DS game, but there are probably older games (for older handhelds) which are a lot better (Golden Sun for the GBA?).


----------



## gillman (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> QUOTE(gillman @ Jan 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > is their a possibility of creating a hard mode with hacking or something?
> ...


I am, its just really easy so far... I guess I'll beat the game then look into it, it seems like you might be able to switch custom made maps with story maps... if you could do that then you could make a hard mode right?
Its online so I guess that should provide enough challenge while I wait.


----------



## berlinka (Jan 21, 2008)

This game is B-R-I-L-L-I-A-N-T! I really intended to play for just 30 minutes, then I looked at the clock and it was THREE HOURS LATER!


----------



## Kamakazie (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Law @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> I'd have to disagree.
> 
> It is a very good DS game, but there are probably older games (for older handhelds) which are a lot better (Golden Sun for the GBA?).



Nah, Golden Sun is not replayable.  This game is perfect.


----------



## megamangamer (Jan 21, 2008)

does it support ds download play


----------



## megamangamer (Jan 21, 2008)

does it support ds download play


----------



## thomaspajamas (Jan 21, 2008)

Just to confirm, DS-X users need the arm-7 fix


----------



## sylux92 (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(megamangamer @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> does it support ds download play


As far as i know, it only has multi card play.


----------



## Talaria (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> This game is B-R-I-L-L-I-A-N-T! I really intended to play for just 30 minutes, then I looked at the clock and it was THREE HOURS LATER!



Yeah same  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Love when great games just make you play and more. Shows the developers put alot of effort into it.

Just played online not many people, versed two and they both surrended half way through the match as i had an advantage. They still could of possibly won. It just annoys me when people like this are like "I'm gonna lose, oh well surrender!".


----------



## nintendofreak (Jan 21, 2008)

HELLS YES!!


HELLS NO= Much too much hw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ill get around to this :drool: I LOVED the first one, im VERY curios to see how this works out online


----------



## funem (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice game, nice graphics and nice sound. Playabilty is excelent... In the recent sea of crap releases this is a nice change. Im going to buy this as soon as it hits my shops....

Cant go wrong with AW, played and enjoyed them all, look forward to future releases......

EA..... look and learn how its done.


----------



## bluebright (Jan 22, 2008)

All this game needed was some damn wifi, and now we gots it. Huzzah!


----------



## 94dan (Jan 22, 2008)

This game is the best Wifi game yet, period.


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 22, 2008)

This game is epic win. I'm currently on level 7 (and beat the extra thing) and loving it so far. I have yet to try out the multiplayer but I know what to expect....but I don't know how they are going to shorten down AW matches so that they don't take an hour


----------



## Punkrox (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(94dan @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> This game is the best Wifi game yet, period.



Tetris DS hate you!

The wifi is decent (played/won 15+ games today). A lot of the maps aren't really balanced and the small maps are just TERRIBLE. It would also have been fun to be able to chose the settings (fog of war, maps, start cash, turns etc...). Thus I can't say it's an amazing wifi game but it's good.


----------



## arella (Jan 22, 2008)

I know everyone is saying that it works on R4, but this game freezes on the 1st Tutorial for me... and I dont even know why.

I'm using the Chinese 1.15 firmware for R4...


----------



## leetcakes (Jan 22, 2008)

can anyone post a sav file upto mission 8 or more? akrpg update made me lose my sav. D: please and thnx


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jan 22, 2008)

Great game! I've only tried the Wi-Fi so far, since I plan on buying the game later this week, and I don't want to restart the campagin, and from what I've played it's pretty damn good. I won my first 3 Wi-Fi matches: first one by flat out beating the dude, second one because the guy didn't want to put up with me (There was only a 1-square path to my base, and I kept blocking it), and 3rd because the dude just d/c'd.


----------



## mat88 (Jan 22, 2008)

w00t that's nice! And it's in french!! (My DS is in french so this game is in french no need to patch or change anything!)


----------



## HellShade (Jan 22, 2008)

IMO this is the best AW so far. The controls are a huge upgrade. The slowness of the CO powers and the lack of CO leveling and stuff just means fair gameplay and more strategy. In fact, I'd much rather that they'd removed CO power altogether, but still left CO selection there for avatar purposes.

Unit leveling came as a great feature to me, as healing units at cities is now actually a much larger part of the game.

The new units are great as well, with the exception of the anti-tank. It's way too overpowered. Pretty much two near your base backed by rocket(s) is impermeable defense. (on land maps that is)


----------



## IBNobody (Jan 22, 2008)

FYI: The CycloDS Evo in-game menu doesn't work.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 22, 2008)

"Smack me on the face three times and call me momma!", it's out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, god bless the heavens, errr... I mean Costy bless the scene!!!!!



QUOTE(IBNobody @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> FYI: The CycloDS Evo in-game menu doesn't work.



Small price to pay for greatness!

Still, I did say I'll get this one from Retail.... well... any how....


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea im probably gonna pick this game up since I am enjoying it a lot right now.


----------



## HipN (Jan 22, 2008)

Haven't played online yet, and don't plan to for a loooong time, but wow is the single player good or what??!?!

The story is actually.. good. I have only played like 4-5 hours so far, kinda stuck on one level. I think it's 11 or 12. LOL.


----------



## wepoo (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm loving this game. I've been playing Age of Empires the last week and AWoR is so much better. It's faster, looks nicer and the strategy elements are so much more advanced and interesting. Gotta go online soon I suppose. Watch out for me I'll be the one getting pwnd!

Friend Code: 330836 612791


----------



## Sadman (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi!

I was wondering if I'm going to have problems following the storyline since this is my first Advance Wars game, but I have just read this in the Wikipedia:

"The plot of Advance Wars: Days of Ruin is considerably darker than the previous games in the series, _and is unrelated to the previous series installments in terms of the storyline._"

So let's try it!


----------



## Kaos (Jan 22, 2008)

This game is actually pretty hard. I'm up to Chapter 14 and I'm getting smashed.


----------



## Lloyd14 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm playing it now and it's better than i thought it woud be. 
But there is something wrong te touch screen is on the top screen and the top screen is on the touch screen so i have to play by using the buttons, which sucks. But when i touch the touch screen the units on the top screen will move :S
Can this be my flashcard cuz i have G6Lite (Slot 2), v4.8


----------



## gweedyj (Jan 22, 2008)

well i got mine running on my m3 real perfectly. also luckily for me my screens arent inverted.


----------



## Harsky (Jan 22, 2008)

Been playing it last night. The Advance Wars addiction is back. But I was wondering do you actually unlock more things as you play because I kinda miss the old war room in the old games where you battle maps, earn points and spend it on new stuff. Either way, it's clear that they went for the Fire Emblem way of telling the story which is nice.


----------



## yiggs (Jan 22, 2008)

Level..... 11 i think, was a bitch -__-

(The first sea battle)

Only way I could beat it was to make all their base are belong to me.

The game is great, though Anti tanks are a bit strong (i haven't gotten used to them yet).


----------



## Mieki (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(yiggs @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> Level..... 11 i think, was a bitch -__-
> 
> (The first sea battle)
> 
> ...



Wonder why so many people found this level hard...Just blowup the battleship ASAP, build temporary docks and make hit and runs with GBoats. And let your ally hellies take care of some ships. Saves you ammo and HP.


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Tried wifi three times, and in all cases when i was about to get into advantage (looks like my experiences of aw2 paid off), the other player disconnected. Lame? Also, the game doesnt seem to count Wins or Loses in Wifi which is ... stupid! Nothing to fight for and disconnecting when you see that you're losing doesn't hurt a thing!


----------



## Requisite (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Wolfsclaw @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> Tried wifi three times, and in all cases when i was about to get into advantage (looks like my experiences of aw2 paid off), the other player disconnected. Lame? Also, the game doesnt seem to count Wins or Loses in Wifi which is ... stupid! Nothing to fight for and disconnecting when you see that you're losing doesn't hurt a thing!


No Win/Loss count?
That's lame...


----------



## Killermech (Jan 22, 2008)

Regarding wifi, it has:
Total battles
Wins
Draws

However for some reason it's 'hidden'. But if you add someone to your friend list, you'll be able to view his stats.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 22, 2008)

One thing I don't quite get is the range of some of the units. It doesn't seem clear as to when and where you can target enemies with certain units. Sometimes I'm too close, sometimes too far, sometimes -- like with missile units -- I'm at what seems to be the right distance, but am not allowed to target a units. How do you determine that for certain?


----------



## damnet (Jan 22, 2008)

You know, I really like this game..... but hell they could've updated the gfx at least a bit......

with advanced wars DS it was ok, the DS was just starting it's life and all, but now... gba gfx don't work anymore imho, and I'm not talking about making it 3d, it's ugly even for 2d gfx....


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> One thing I don't quite get is the range of some of the units. It doesn't seem clear as to when and where you can target enemies with certain units. Sometimes I'm too close, sometimes too far, sometimes -- like with missile units -- I'm at what seems to be the right distance, but am not allowed to target a units. How do you determine that for certain?



irpacynot... You haven't played any AW before have you?
You should go and play AW1 on the GBA. The intro covers everything.
As for range. Indirect units can not move and attack in the same turn. When you move you can't attack and when you attack you can't move.


----------



## Law (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> One thing I don't quite get is the range of some of the units. It doesn't seem clear as to when and where you can target enemies with certain units. Sometimes I'm too close, sometimes too far, sometimes -- like with missile units -- I'm at what seems to be the right distance, but am not allowed to target a units. How do you determine that for certain?



The Missile Units can only attack flying units iirc.

I'm guessing you know how to make it show the range of a unit, so it's probably the fact you're either trying to attack a ground unit, or that you've moved.


----------



## Killermech (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> One thing I don't quite get is the range of some of the units. It doesn't seem clear as to when and where you can target enemies with certain units. Sometimes I'm too close, sometimes too far, sometimes -- like with missile units -- I'm at what seems to be the right distance, but am not allowed to target a units. How do you determine that for certain?


As people have already mentioned, view its stat page to see what units yours can actually attack.
To check the attack range of yours and enemy units. Target it and press B.

EDIT: Also remember that no nondirect unit can move and attack at the same turn (except the battleship).


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Law @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(irpacynot @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I don't quite get is the range of some of the units. It doesn't seem clear as to when and where you can target enemies with certain units. Sometimes I'm too close, sometimes too far, sometimes -- like with missile units -- I'm at what seems to be the right distance, but am not allowed to target a units. How do you determine that for certain?
> ...









Yeah, I will often use the B-button to check a unit's range -- enemy or ally -- and I'm discovering that various units can only attack either air or ground. But is it possible that certain units can't attack while on certain types of terrain? Because sometimes I'll try to use a rocket unit to attack a ground unit, and I'm within range, but nothing...


----------



## Smwbigboss (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Law @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(irpacynot @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> ...


Rockets can only attack air units. Look at the top screen for info. If there is an arrow pointing up or down, you can attack it. If there is a minus sign, you can't.


----------



## Artheido (Jan 23, 2008)

Just hold the stylus over the unit to see it's range (red squares).
First time using the stylus for AW. Seems really handy but you can make mistakes, like 'Wait' instead of 'Attack', easily... Guess I'll have to get used to it. I find Dual Controls too slow =/

If you're new to AW, I suggest you try one of the previous releases before you play this one.


----------



## evilmerlin (Jan 23, 2008)

How do you put the commander in units in the campaign?


----------



## Kaos (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(evilmerlin @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> How do you put the commander in units in the campaign?


Once you reach Chapter 15, simply move the unit you want to load the CO into to the kind of property that built it (Factory for ground, Airport for air, Port for sea) or your HQ and make it wait. Next turn, select that unit and pick the CO option. The CO will be ,loaded into the unit with a fee of half the unit's cost.


----------



## minger (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm stuck on the battle where you fight Waylon again (he says something about his last fight, then he's off to his mansion...can't remember the number) but I keep getting stuck, as the battle basically becomes a draw after a while. 

Other than that...this is awsome.


----------



## Moztruitu (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi.

I bought the advance wars 1 & 2, the dual strike too. But this version i wont buy it becouse is horrible.

The animations are boring, the graphics boring too...All are worse except the wifi mode and the new history.

This game have disappointment me, too many negatives changes.


----------



## benchma®k (Jan 23, 2008)

Played through a few levels the other night.. have to say i think the game is pretty solid. Very tactical, not too easy.. although when it comes to the dialogue, i thought it was too long winded, and very boring.. so i skipped it all without hesitation. 

Only place they could improve is in the story writing. The characters repeat everything about 10 times and the language is almost straight from a kindergarden book! tsk

Very good gameplay! Although i havent figured out how to assign my CO to a unit!


----------



## King[NL] (Jan 23, 2008)

I really like this version.  All the crazy stats has been normalized. Co powers are toned down. They've added a cool new CO in unit future. It's much more tactics now instead of the wait until you can use your super CO power. Only downside is the map upload function. You can only download RANDOM maps. I want to see all the maps so I can pick up the map which I want to. Now it's still impossible to get that cool map someone made, unless you want to keep trying to download random maps. Welcome to the lottery.


----------



## ZPE (Jan 23, 2008)

Roll on 25th of January! I'm getting this no matter how disappointed a handful people are over bits missing and stuff.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(Smwbigboss @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> Rockets can only attack air units. Look at the top screen for info. If there is an arrow pointing up or down, you can attack it. If there is a minus sign, you can't.



Actually, that's missile units. Rockets can attack ground units. But I have another example. Was doing the Almost Home mission last night and tried to attack a jet fighter with my rocket unit which was about three or four space away. According to the range when I pressed the B-button over my rocket unit, it said the jet fighter was in range, but I still wasn't allowed to attack it. I don't get it.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jan 23, 2008)

Rockets can't attack Fighters, duh.


----------



## Gimmy (Jan 23, 2008)

It's all about atmoshere baby!
They took the whole concept of post-apocalipse world and made it very well... the graphics are all dark and dusty.
The dialogs are very well written too... they are interesting, and also have alot of the post-apocalipse world philosophy.
As for the gameplay... I don't yet understand the strategies (if there any), but the tactical aspect is there (well da).

Very good game, I like it more then Dual Strike.


----------



## kikoexe (Jan 24, 2008)

my game freezes at chapter 4 a few minutes after starting that chapter.. im using an R4 and a 2GB Kingston Micro SD.. help please..


----------



## Lloyd14 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm at mission 26, the last one, and it's fucking hard.
Anyone cleared the game yet?


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(kikoexe @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> my game freezes at chapter 4 a few minutes after starting that chapter.. im using an R4 and a 2GB Kingston Micro SD.. help please..


Copy everything to PC
format SD card
copy everything back to sd card


----------



## Lloyd14 (Jan 28, 2008)

Last friday after my replay I cleared the game and it fucking rocks, but that trainer?? FUCK THAT SHIT.
BTW The music in the credits owned.


----------



## Beelzebozo (Jan 28, 2008)

This game rocks !!! Don't know about the new art direction during the battle sequences
but it's still cool !


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry to bump this begging for something, but does anyone have any new info about language hacking? I'm tired of switching my DSL's language from Spanish to English to play AC in Spanish and AW in English =/ For starters, I don't like playing some games in Spanish (yes, call me picky), and, moreover, the EU version has many changes over the USA release. Changes that weren't generally well recieved.


----------



## bunsy (Jan 29, 2008)

Force to English: clickety
Force to Spanish: clickety

Apply to the USA release.


----------



## ismaboof (Jan 30, 2008)

I miss the war room and leveling up my COs. Free battles just seem pointless now?


----------



## evilmerlin (Feb 1, 2008)

Any idea on how you clear level 15? The one where you have exit the map with at least 1 blue unit and one of yours. Stupid blue units keep rushing into artillery barrages and getting into pointless fights...


----------



## Insanity (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome game. Gameplay and atmosphere is good. Also, online is a blast. Oh and tested it on NinjaDS and it doesn't work. I'm starting to think all games released during the 2nd half of 2007 aren't gonna work. Thank goodness I have another flash card


----------



## undyingforce (Apr 21, 2008)

I have just uploaded my save file for Advance Wars Days of Ruin.  I put over 48 hours into that game.  Its been I while since I have invested so much time in one game.  I beat the campaign 100% but only 17 trail maps completed

download it if you need it!

enjoy:

Advance Wars DoR save file


----------

